# Humping



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG!! I can tell my 7 week old male pup has been around his daddy! The pup just tried to hump my ankle! I laughed! Gotta love the things dads teach their boys!:rofl:


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol! Yes, have to love the humping, I could never understand why she did and sometimes still does it, but my female dog tries to hump people. At least he's getting an early start! LMAO!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dozer trys to hump Diamond and trudi when they are laying down its funny they just look back like grow up little dude!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO that's funny, yeah it might be the time of year a few of mine have gone hump happy too! lol


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL....Zeus only humps the Male humans in my house LOLs he respects the girls hehehehehe and I'm getting him neutered next week hope that will stop the humping


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> LOL....Zeus only humps the Male humans in my house LOLs he respects the girls hehehehehe and I'm getting him neutered next week hope that will stop the humping


Good luck.........lol.............Lefty is almost 1 year old and still humping our other male dog. Lefty was a rescue and we had him neutered at 6 months as per the contract. He used to hump my wife's leg every chance he got. Thank goodness that stopped. :woof:


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> Good luck.........lol.............Lefty is almost 1 year old and still humping our other male dog. Lefty was a rescue and we had him neutered at 6 months as per the contract. He used to hump my wife's leg every chance he got. Thank goodness that stopped. :woof:


LOL... the funny thing is he only goes for the Human males in my house but he never tries it on me or my gal pals he's such a Gentleman


----------



## cocopuff79 (Nov 9, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> OMG!! I can tell my 7 week old male pup has been around his daddy! The pup just tried to hump my ankle! I laughed! Gotta love the things dads teach their boys!:rofl:


you hump ankles ? very bizaar ! 

my male Sunny suffers from the redrocket syndrome, always humping any and every dog he can get near no matter the gender he even does it to his brothers that a few fellow pit owners have, as soon as he sees another dog its like the redrocket take control of his mind and there is nothing in the world but humping obsessivly


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

angel and bam have both been fixed, and they STILL hump all the time.


i guess its somthing in the water lol


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

^^^LOL

Our other male is NOT neutered and he too is confused......... If Lefty is on the couch, Rocky will face him with both front paws on the couch and back legs still on the floor, then hump the air vigorously. We just TRY to ignore it....... It is hard though (couldn't resist the pun).


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL! daddy is teaching them well!! you need to post us up some more pics of those lil' buggers! i bet they have changed so much since their baby pics you sent me.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

My dogs must be backwards Snoop doesnt hump at all but my spayed female tries to hump him. :hammer:


----------

